
Show HN: I pinged the Internet (IPv4) and generated a map - achillean
http://imgur.com/gallery/3oZxo
======
odesian
That's rather interesting, thanks! Any info on date range and how long that
took overall? The project and the pings

~~~
achillean
The ping took about 4 hours and the image rendering took another 12 hours. A
good suggestion I've received so far has been to do the pings at least once a
day and then merge all the positive responses for a weekly snapshot instead of
the one-time ping sweep. Note that I've done it in the past on an hourly basis
and while there are changes in the number of responses based on time of day it
wasn't huge.

